# Polk RTi 12's



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, i was surfing the web, and saw that Fry's is offering the Polk RTi12s at a deep discount.

Currently on sale until 10/11/2012 for 599.98 for a Pair.

I am about to pull the trigger, but dug a bit more and they are 2001 release of them.

And was unsure if they are still good for the money.

I know the specs are decent,

30hz - 26khz +-3db, with a 18hz - 27khz overall band
50-500 watts RMS or Peak unknown
Bi-Amp-able
88 lbs per speaker
3/4 MDF enclosure

So it seems to stack up...just any opinions or feedback on them.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

These are the old design of the current RTiA9's which are great speakers. You will need a stand alone amp to drive them. Don't expect to be able to drive them with an AVR alone.

The RTiA9's are different in two ways:

1) Improved Cabinet design
2) the tweeters were calmed down a bit 

One of the complaints that I've read about the old RTi line was that it was a tad bright... Polk fixed that issue with the release of the RTiA. That issue might not have been as pronounced (or even evident) with the 12's... You'll need to do some research.

I own Polks from the RTiA line. Love'm. Great, well made speakers. And for the $ you're talking about, those RTi12's are an incredible deal. I'd be willing to bet you'd love them if you have them means to power them properly.

Polk is a great company. They stand by their products. They make a range of products from the expensive LSiM line... High quality speakers in the RTi series... And then have 3 other lines priced moderately to very inexpensive.

Not to direct you away from home theater shack (which is the best forum out there)... If I were you, I'd head over to the Polk Audio website and checkout their forum. You'll get a lot of opinions about the 12's rather quickly... Also if you use the search feature on their website you can call up a product page (here's the link: http://www.polkaudio.com/products/rti12 ) where you can read 70 owner reviews.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I am currently with the Polk R50's, got them for like 150 back in 07' or so from Frys.

But the RTi12's do you think should be fine with my Onkyo 876?

i was considering Bi-Amping them, and at 145 wpc, it should produce about 290wpc total correct?

I was trying to find a pre-amp for them, but had difficulty finding information about preamps. I went to Amazon and found some preamps, but they were all low power, like 75wpc, or barely higher. best I found was 200wpc, with 2 channel output.

Onkyo had a few but were also a bit underpowered for what these speakers supposedly demand.

And with audyssey, the bright tweeter issue should be less prevalent.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Honestly, I would call Polk up tomorrow and ask them what they suggest for powering them. They'll be honest and have good customer service. Or, alternatively, go to the Polk forum and ask what owners use to power their RTiA 9's (or RTi12's). Does your Onkyo have per-outs? If so, you wouldn't need a pre-amp... You would just use the pre-outs to connect to a stand alone amp.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have listened to the Polk and like them it is a good deal.
If you are just going off reviews I would caution you to listen before you buy.
To my ears those speakers lack clarity, definition, and are very harsh as the volume increases.
Many people like them though so listen and decide for yourself.
You should never have to spend more for electronics than the speakers to get good sound.
So if there's a crowd endorsing a separate power amp to make these speakers sound good, I would call that misguided.
Spend that money on better speakers that you can drive with your AVR.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While that is certainly a tempting deal, I would spend $100 more and get the $2000 MSRP PSB GT1. In addition, Newegg has a ridiculously good deal on the Klipsch Icon WF-35's for $540 a pair ($1500 MSRP) Here is a link to the Klipschs:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780081

While many find Horn Loaded Speakers somewhat fatiguing, I recommended these to a good friend and they sound quite good. I do think it is best to have them in a room with soft furnishing, and so forth. On the plus side, the 35's play silly loud with little AVR power and are quite attractive. My personal preference is with the PSB's however, but at the Klipschs current price it is mighty tempting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I ended up getting them, i have Polk R50s, and Polk CSi25, and have been thoroughly impressed with them.

But like he said i think they are a bit underpowered with the current state of my amp. I bi-amped them, but it sounds like...they are race cars on heavy restrictor plates.

Clean, but lack the punch needed at high volumes. I listened to;
Fast and the Furious [Blu-Ray: DTS MA-HD at -10dB]
(Scenes 1 with the civics taking the truck, and where Brian tests the Eclipse.) (And the 2nd to last scene where Brian is in the Supra vs Doms Charger but listened to at I want to say -15db.)

Resident Evil [Blu-Ray: Dolby Tru-HD at -12dB]
(Intro scene with the Umbrella Corporation intro and music)

Than I watched Avengers [Blu-Ray: DTS MA-HD at -27dB]
(First 20 minutes the movie was running No Sub via the Speaker Settings menu, and the Fronts were doing all the LFE, and all other speakers were running Full Range as well. But after first 20 minutes I switched back on the sub and had the towers run Double Bass, with a 80hz crossover for the sub, and all speakers still Full Range)

Now i must say, the Towers during the avengers had great clarity, and depth. But i'm considering that they may have not had enough power or dB to really open up at certain scenes, Iron Mans flying scene had some great depth when he took off and thrusting around. Told the wife I had turned down the sub to be more subtle, she agreed. And when I told her it wasn't the sub running at all she was taken aback, and said not bad.

All in all they are monsters, if they don't sound menacing, they sure look it. Over twice the depth as my R50s, and another 13" taller.

I guess the next thing on my to do list is;
First by a 2nd set of rims for my G35, and some winter tires for next winter....blew off my budget this year. Probably around March, April. 

Afterwards, I will have to look into a external amp for these babies, and really use the power capabilities to unleash them.

And much sooner than that, run a couple scenes of movies at Reference level...well, the neighbors of my apartment are going to have to be away at the time. So, now its a waiting game. Any suggestions for my maiden voyage of Reference level material? I am currently up to 327 Blu-Rays and have a decent selection to choose from.

My First choice might be the THX Intro on the Star Wars Movies, than the next scene I am thinking is Pod Racing Scene on Star Wars: Episode One Phantom Menace...maybe turn off the sub...don't want to clip the sub, or bottom it out. only a 150 watt 12" sub from the late 90's.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-SR876 is one of the more powerful AVR's out there with well over 120 watts into 5 Channels and around 300 Watts into 2 Channels. If the Polks need more power, I would go with the Outlaw Audio Model 7500. 

The 7500 has a Power Supply that shames many $5000 5 Channel Amplifiers while costing $1599. It is the kind of amplifier that you can keep for decades without ever being concerned about speaker choice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah Jungle Jack,

The 876 has gobbs of power, 145wpc, and bi-amped gives a total of 290, but as the customer service representative stated, the RTi12s have a capacity of 500, so while good it could be better.

Now this Outlaw, its not an AVR right? I'm not looking to replace that, just a 2 channel Amp to power these monsters.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

5 Channel Amplifier. An awesome one. If only wanting to do 2 Channel, I would look for a used Parasound HCA-2200, 3500, Aragon 8008, 8004, Rotel RB1090, and others. All are used. However, the 5 Channel Outlaw is not much more expensive than many 2 Channel Amplifiers and is actually cheaper than quite a few as well.


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The TX-SR876 is one of the more powerful AVR's out there with well over 120 watts into 5 Channels and around 300 Watts into 2 Channels. If the Polks need more power, I would go with the Outlaw Audio Model 7500.
> 
> The 7500 has a Power Supply that shames many $5000 5 Channel Amplifiers while costing $1599. It is the kind of amplifier that you can keep for decades without ever being concerned about speaker choice.
> ...


We share the same thoughts on this! Very well said! You are really a pro on this!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Before dropping any $$ on an amp consider replacing the KLH E-12DBN (Subwoofer).
OK
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290130
Good
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
Better
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html
Foundation shaker
https://www.chasehometheater.com/in...virtuemart&Itemid=138&redirected=1&Itemid=138


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

the_rookie said:


> Yeah Jungle Jack,
> 
> The 876 has gobbs of power, 145wpc, and bi-amped gives a total of 290, but as the customer service representative stated, the RTi12s have a capacity of 500, so while good it could be better.
> 
> Now this Outlaw, its not an AVR right? I'm not looking to replace that, just a 2 channel Amp to power these monsters.


Have you made any SPL measurements so you can calculate the amout of power you are putting into the speakers ?
Watts _ SPL(dB)
1______90
3______93
6______96
12_____99
24_____102
48_____105
96_____108
192____112
384____115

Polk says 90db (1W,1M) so if you have a SPL meter you could get an idea if you are running out of power in the AVR.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

How will I deduce the SPL with the SPL meter?

Is there a specific reference material I need to use? Pink Noise? White Noise? A Frequency? Im sure a movie is ill-suitable for it, sense it varies widely between scene to scene, movie to movie. So i'm sure its between white noise and pink noise. But which is better for testing SPLs? And do i do this at reference level? 0db

And one other question since I am currently Bi-Amping them, do I change my ohms from 8 to 4, since it is using 2 amps to power 1 speaker?

And if so that does increase my rated power to each speaker.

Dynamic Power 

320 W (3 ohms, 1 ch)
270 W (4 ohms, 1 ch)
160 W (8 ohms, 1 ch)

And if so, would going from 8 ohms to 4ohms, will I see any change in response, and power just by changing it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Do not switch to 4 Ohm as it massively reduces available power. As in close to 100 watts into 5 Channels. Many believe, including myself, that this setting is there solely to meet Underwriters Laboratories Certification. With the greatly reduced power, you will be far more likely to damage the speakers due to clipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome sauce....that's what I have to say to these speakers.

Popped in Tron Legacy, DTS-HD MA, !!!! :hsd:

I ran the system first with Star Wars: Return of the Jedi (Credits and THX Deep Note) starting the Credits from -30db down to -10db to see how they sounded with some THX material; clear and not harsh. Than onto the Deep Note, it was awesome. Ran it at Reference level, and man did it shake the couch...the walls, the neighbors cat. It was pretty great.

But the creme de le creme was doing Tron Legacy's (Scene 4 "The Grid" up until Scene 5 "Games") Played it starting at -20db, up to -5db. Last couple seconds did a Reference Level run and man....did it hit. It was like a Theater....but better. No Kids, no sticky floor, or wobbly seats.

Wow these RTi12 can carry the sound and hit so deep. Yeah like the other guy says, I need a new sub. But...I was looking at SVS, and always wanted the PB-13 Ultra...but maybe its a bit overkill. Im not sure...I want it yes...but what would match these RTi12s well?

I want ported, and was thinking almost any of the boxes. The PB-12 seems pretty nice, how would it do? Or is the PB-12 Plus a better option?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That's awesome that you like the 12's!! I'm psyched for you!!

Not really surprised (at all). The Polk RTi/RTiA speaker line is phenomenal. Go Polk!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the PB-13 is the model you have aimed for and you already have a subwoofer, I would hold off until the opportunity presents to do so. While I do believe the PB-12 and 12+ would be fantastic for many rooms, I would always be wondering if I settled...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the SVS sub at all and yes it will work great with your speakers.
Recommend getting it as soon as possible, that will be a huge upgrade for you.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't really want to but...after running reference the center is now the weak point. I can run the towers and bi-pass the sub using No Sub option on the avr. The RTi12s are able to handle it.

The Center CSi25 was a bit harsh at reference. So...I kept a tab open at Frys on the product page for the CSi5, the RTi line highest model for the center. Its on sale at Frys down from 479 to 199. Now its a good deal, not best. But one of the few still there.

I was wanting to wait, but am afraid that If I don't jump on it, to get a matching center...I won't be able to do so again.

Was contemplating getting another RTi12 for my center....>_> but is a bit pricey and a bit big for the center...wouldn't know how to set it up.

But you guys think the CSi5 will still be sold for the next 6 months or so... maybe on sale again at the Frys for that price range?

Just don't want them to sell out of there stock. it is discontinued right? And as so, only limited stock remaining. Got until the 1st to make a decision.

Between this stuff and my new G35, is running me broke....>_>


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, CSi5 is discontinued. Seeing as though the CSiA6 goes for $350-400... It seems like $199 is a decent price. I guess your other option is to wait and look on the used market.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been surveying the used market very frequently. About 3 to 4 times a week. Ebay hasn't had it since I been looking for the RTi12's even. And thats been for about 3 weeks now. Craigslist in my area hasn't had it listed. But other cities within a couple states have had it


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol they have the RTi12 on sale again too.

I would love to have that for my L/C/R but....my amp wouldn't produce enough power for the power hungry lady it is. and....my 46" TV is on a 2.5ft TV stand so it would be right in front of my TV and pretty much block it. So i will have to go for the CSi5.


----------

